# Thoughts on Atlantis Blue in 2LT?



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

It's all right color but in certain light is does have a purple look too it.

if you can wait you could a 2014 Cruze in a couple months.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It looks purple when the sun's not out.










Not a huge fan.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I would wait and get a 2014 Cruze in Blue Ray Metallic.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I kinda like it, and it's going to take more that paint to make it "masculine"... Now if it was pink I would say no... But seriously, I like it... Mine's the blue topaz....


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

I have atlantis blue 2013 LS and I was pissed at the purple ish tint but now I think everything about the color is bad ass. Everyone that I see compliments the color and it's not as common so it turns heads. Tint the windows and plastidip the bowties and feminine won't even be in your vocab


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Blue Ray Metallic was not offered for 2013?? How do you know it will be a color for 2014?? When will the 2014's be available? If I wait for the 2014, im sure there will be no rebates or
incentives so I would wind up paying more that a 2013, correct?


----------



## Joewscott (Apr 10, 2013)

I've got Atlantis Blue as well. I love it. My other car is a '03 2500hd plow truck. I'm not very feminine. Ha. It does look different in different light conditions. I'd say it looks silver/blue most of the time. I get a lot of compliments as well. Blacked out bowties and added small red bowties near the RS emblems. I love my cruise!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> Blue Ray Metallic was not offered for 2013?? How do you know it will be a color for 2014?? When will the 2014's be available? If I wait for the 2014, im sure there will be no rebates or
> incentives so I would wind up paying more that a 2013, correct?


Blue Ray Metallic is a new color choice for the 2014 Cruze.

Yeah your probably right there wouldn't be any rebates on the 14 Cruze when it first comes out. 

You would be paying more for the 2014 Cruze then you would if you bought the 2013 Cruze. 

If you buy the 2013 Cruze in a couple months it would be one model year old.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

You should be able to go to your local dealer and order a 2014 Cruze if you want.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

nodule said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am about to pull the trigger on a brand new 2013 Cruze 2LT Automatic, but the only color any of my local dealers have is the Atlantis Blue. How many guys here own this color, or is this color more of a
> feminine, girl's color?
> ...


Hey nodule,

I agree-- the Atlantis Blue Metallic definitely gives off a purplish hue. If you choose to stick with the 2013 vs the 2014 Cruze I could check in your area for any dealerships with the color you are looking for. Let us know what you decide!

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Danricgro (Oct 20, 2012)

I also have a Atlantis Blue LS. Like others have stated I get a lot of compliments on the color. I have become a big fan and to be honest it does not look in the least bit feminine to me. Not sure where you get that from.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

My brother-in law just purchased a 1lt with rs package. I must admit the color has grown on me. Very nice and rare on the 125 mile trip I drive everyday.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have the previous version of the color, Blue Granite Metallic. It has none of the purple of the Atlantis blue, which is a huge turn off for me, though my girlfriend would probably like it.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice....the new color Blue Ray Metallic is great! A nice deep navy blue, looks so sharp with the Cruze body style!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

I like the Atlantis Blue and that's the color I ordered as well. At times it does have a purplish tint but it looks great most of the time. As far as it being a "man's car and color" I'm firmly of the opinion that the manliest dudes don't feel the need to drive around in say an 8k# 4x4 diesel truck used to just pick up groceries in a metropolitan area just to feel like more of a man.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> Nice....the new color Blue Ray Metallic is great! A nice deep navy blue, looks so sharp with the Cruze body style!


I would agree.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am about to pull the trigger on a brand new 2013 Cruze 2LT Automatic, but the only color any of my local dealers have is the Atlantis Blue. How many guys here own this color, or is this color more of a
> feminine, girl's color?
> ...


Have you decide yet between getting a 2013 or 2014 Cruze yet?


----------

